# stumbled upon this



## militarymonark (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...CAN+BALLOON+BIKES+1930'S+TO+1960'S+-+ORIGINAL


----------



## bud poe (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy crap...gotta be a great story behind that one...Manila?


----------



## niksaber (Apr 17, 2011)

its Mr. Lee's Sanctuary

http://bzkleta.multiply.com/

here is the compilation of his warehouse enjoy


----------



## OldRider (Apr 17, 2011)

You gotta wonder how all this American technology ended up in Manila, no wonder the old ballooners are getting hard to find.


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish I could walk around that place, Before they start taking it all out. :o(


----------



## JLarkin (Apr 18, 2011)

Did anyone notice the "Engrish" translation?  Pantyliver?  I think they meant Cantilever.  Hahaha, funny stuff.
http://bzkleta.multiply.com/photos/album/72


----------



## niksaber (Apr 19, 2011)

OldRider said:


> You gotta wonder how all this American technology ended up in Manila, no wonder the old ballooners are getting hard to find.




Philippines has been colonize by American in WW2. .

and about the Cantilever, Mr. Lee change the name because he modified the frame his way, so he rename it to PantyLiver, even the Basman became Assman(sorry about the bad word)


----------



## kcrowe (Apr 19, 2011)

There was an AF base there until the 90's.  The volcano errupted about the time the Gov started closing bases and the decision was made to just close instead of rebuild/clean-up the base.


----------



## chitown (Apr 19, 2011)

I've seen some of his silver kings listed on a Philippines auction site before. Neat shop for sure. Shipping would be the deal breaker... unless you could arrange a large container shipment.

We could have a Cabe fundraiser to "Bring the Bikes Home" fund. 

This could be the next installment of "Balloon Tire Wars" TM, where the theme would mirror a Chuck Norris/Rambo plot trying to "free" the captured bikes from the natives who tortured them for years with inferior grease and letting them stand for years on end in the rainy jungle.


----------



## fatbike (Apr 19, 2011)

I ran across that once before. What a trip.


----------



## niksaber (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Mr. Lee has a rough estimate of 1500 balloons. . .80% of his balloons are not posted in his site, around 30% of it are preserve conditions with orig paints and stickers. . . 

Good Luck on your fundraising


----------



## Keith (Jul 24, 2011)

*Time for a Road trip*


I say its time for a road trip. We could charter a boat and go cherry pick the stuff for us. Then load the junk on the boat to sell it on Flea Bay at crazy prices to fund our folly.just a thought........Anchors away  gang!!   LOL

Keith


----------



## Suppatime (Jul 29, 2011)

OldRider said:


> You gotta wonder how all this American technology ended up in Manila, no wonder the old ballooners are getting hard to find.





I was in Manila for work two months ago, and got to hear a lot of their story... basically, the US Army had a huge base there during WWII and through the Korean War and had 10,000 GPs (Jeeps, people) there. That gives you an idea of the number of troops that were stationed there. They left behind almost everything when they left in the early 1950's. In this case, the Jeeps were eventually reworked and taken care of as busses. As for things like bicycles... well... it seems they were all thrown in this one warehouse!


----------



## giallo17 (Sep 7, 2011)

*In good hands*

I can assure these vintage bicycles are in good hands and dont need to be rescued. They are all well kept and being worked on to bring them all back to life.


----------



## butomankin (Sep 7, 2011)

**

yes.  i may be needing new warehouse to store new barn finds


----------



## giallo17 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Chuck Norris and Rambo to the rescue*

I guess even the combination of Chuck Norris and Rambo rescue tactics would fail for they will end up enjoying seeing these bikes having a proper house (not a jungle) with a living room, bedrooms, proper bathrooms, kitchen, garage and people taking good care of them.


----------



## chitown (Sep 7, 2011)

*in good hands*



giallo17 said:


> I can assure these vintage bicycles are in good hands and dont need to be rescued. They are all well kept and being worked on to bring them all back to life.




The rescue bit was just that, a bit of humor to chuckle about. They do appear to be well taken care of (roof and all) because if they were indeed in the jungle there wouldn't be much left of them at this point. Glad to hear they are being worked on also.

If you have 1st hand knowledge of this collection it would be great if you could share some pics/stories etc to help feed our veracious appetite for all things old bike related.

"Base to Rambo & Chuck... stand down. Over... stand down."


----------

